# Fresh water tank pump



## Tim&amp;Jen (Aug 12, 2012)

I am sanitizing my fresh water tank, when I turned on my pump to allow the water/bleach mix to pump through the lines, the water began flowing out of the city water connection on the outside.  Is there a check valve that may be stuck?


----------



## LEN (Aug 12, 2012)

On a lot of RV's there is a back flow/check valve right behind the fresh water hookup. Maybe just a tap or light rap will set it free.

LEN


----------



## Tim&amp;Jen (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks LEN.  I'll give that a try, getting to it may be tough part though.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 21, 2012)

Another thought...make sure any "Winterizing" bypass valves are in the correct position and functioning.


----------

